# Exeter (UK) Show, my display video



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday 20th October was the annual Exeter Garden Railway Show, organised by the club I belong to. Some of the proceeds of the show go towards funding our live steam track which is located at a local steam railway here in Devon.

The show is a good mix of live steam, electric, vintage clockwork and trade stands and always draws a good crowd, over 900 people through the door on Saturday.

To help fill the space I take along my display track and some of my scratch built and modified stock, I have posted some stills in previous years but got round to taking some video this year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mzVuCrRTz0

No big new things this year but I have been working on automating it some more, I now have the log loader on an automatic control and also added a waving man which the kids (and some big kids) really picked up on.

I can now walk away and let it run itself as you can see in the video, still did not get a lot of time to see the rest of the show though!

Allan.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice display and yes i saw the glitch but still love the loader


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the mine building, want/need to build one like that some day. 

That Bachmann Engineer chap is quite versatile isn't he - looked right at home in the loader. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Really enjoyed that. How does the ore dump work? Am I correct in assuming it is riding up the scenery behind the car? 

Robert


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, you worked that out correctly! 

It's an old idea I copied from some of the operating wagons made by the toy train manufacturers years ago. 
The dump body has a wire arm fixed to it which sticks out the side and engages on a ramp which lifts the body. What may not be so obvious is a second arm fixed to the frame of the ore car which runs under a flat bar to stop the frame tipping with the body. I have built those ramps into the rock scenery so they are not too visible. 

I will take a close up shot and post so you can see what I mean.


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here are the shots of the ore car dump mechanism.

In this shot you can see the top arm which has tipped the body and the lower arm holding the frame down on the rails.










This shows the view from above.










Here is the detail of the two wires in the scenery which the arms run on.










Hope that makes it clear, it works well, simple and reliable. I did have to open out the holes in the hinges on the dump car so it would return under its own weight, as it came it was too stiff.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan

Nice video of your portable show layout, you sure nicely packed a bunch into the layout. Really like the way you automated the dump car action, simple & reliable, well done.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan thanks. The lower guide is clever. I hadn't noticed or the considered a method for holding the car on the track. Thanks for pointing that out. 

Robert


----------

